# One Epic journey into ancient lore,medieval album topnotch The medieval muse



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There giga load of Medieval album, are all of them the same? nope...

The medieval muse performed by- Serendipity & Simon Heighes, quit a wonderful

```

```
 selection of medieval ars antiqua to ars vetus early years fabulous, the Hildegard von Bingen is excellent on this album ,there are also anonymous pieces of alte musik , quite interesting, quite moving.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you know about this?


----------



## pianowillbebach (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for this!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Do you know about this?
> 
> View attachment 117630


I purchase it today Mandryka it's so awesome, true and authentic ancient lore , serve in silver platters :tiphat:


----------

